# ready to get out.



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

made my own bowfishing rig the other day been shootin it alot. i liveup in nw ohio and we just got 1 1/2 inches of rain 2 days ago going to a creek by my house and gonna walk some flood patches of grassy and lilly pads wish me luck.


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

didn't get out tonight. going out tomorrow afternoon. gonna hit a small pond that produces plenty of carp. wish me luck will post pics.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck :beer:


----------

